# 2005 X-trail problems?



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

I've been looking at the new Nissan X-Trail now being
offered in Canada. I just wanted to hear from anybody 
who could give me any feedback about the SUV.

PS It has the Altima 2.5L engine.

:cheers:


----------



## Frank1 (Jan 17, 2004)

The only problem that I would have is looking at that ugly dash all the time. Reliability should be good though.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

One of the best vehicles I ever drove & I've drove many cars (Americans, European & Japanese).

You get used to central mount dash, & will love all the space to put things there.


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

thanks for the info. I've done alot of research and I think it's one of the best
small SUV's around. Plus you get more bang for your buck! I agree that sunroof
is huge. When I test drove it actually seemed quite distracting at first as I don't 
currently have a sunroof in my car(Altima).
I can't wait to get my X-trail. I will be getting the SE version. It's much better
equiped than the Honda CRV and has way more torque.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

goofy said:


> thanks for the info. I've done alot of research and I think it's one of the best
> small SUV's around. Plus you get more bang for your buck! I agree that sunroof
> is huge. When I test drove it actually seemed quite distracting at first as I don't
> currently have a sunroof in my car(Altima).
> ...


That's because Hondas can't produce torque for shit. Not just the CRV... any car they have.


----------



## kposs (Jan 15, 2011)

am thinking of getting rid of my '96 suzuki sidekick, which i love, but is rusting away. ran into an xtrail, and i'm very interested. have read great things about them. am looking at a 2006, w/very low miles on it. can anyone tell me what kind of mileage these get? what about rust? compared to my suzuki, this one looks pretty skookum. would appreciate any tips or advice on buying a 2nd hand 2006 xtrail. thanks so much


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

In terms of rust, the one I got in Canada, has a bad spot above the rear wheels. Actually there is a 5-year recall on this. So I would check if they have been replaced or if it is still under warranty. I'm pretty sure the front fenders are not metal (sure they won't rust).

Other than that we're happy with it, 150,000km with no engine or transmission problems. But we've had a few problems so far. Overall I think its a bit of an econo SUV, so don't pay the same price as a Murano or something.


----------

